# الطهي - الطهو



## Haroon

مرحبا؛
هل هناك فرق في الاستخدام أو المعنى بين كلمتي الطهو والطهي
شكرًا جزيلاً


----------



## barkoosh

لا فرق في الاستخدام ولا في المعنى


----------

